# 1969 Ford County 754.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A really cool Ford 754 in Minnesota.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/pair-of-unique-ford-county-tractors-in-minnesota/


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

They make good ditching tractors. Hard to get one stuck.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Those are cool.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Must have a pretty long turning radius. Don't look like much room for the front wheels to move. If they weren't so rare (and said Ford on em  ) would be a good little skidding tractor in the woods.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Local farmer had a county. He may still have it


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Tons of those around here, popular for farms that logged in the winter. Lots with huge blowers up front and diesel power pack on the three point running underneath.


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

very nice blue


----------

